# Royal Marines



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

just wondering if anyone on this forum is in the army/marines and followed some sort of fitness routine to get yourself in shape would be much appreciated if whoever has one to pass it on


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Graham Mc said:


> just wondering if anyone on this forum is in the army/marines and followed some sort of fitness routine to get yourself in shape would be much appreciated if whoever has one to pass it on


Stamina and strength is the way to go when your in the Marines, these guys don't and won't fail. For fitness I'd go with running up hills coupled with running on the flat, also I'd run with some sort of back pack on because that's what you'll be doing when and if you join up, concentrate on body strength to your legs will be doing a lot of the hard work.

As for food.... well when your in the Marines you can basically eat what you want because you'll be using it all up and some more as fuel.

Remember stamina and strength is key here.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you planning on joining the Army/marines, which one mate?

Cannot promise anything but I have a Friedman

in the marines who MAY be able to help you mate!!

How much time do you have left before you join??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The best way to prepare for the forces is to work on your strength compared to your size, and work on stamina and endurance, you don't have to be five feet wide but you do have to have a never say die attitude so work in the gym with your own bodyweight, chins, pullups, pressups, you will want leg strength so you could do some squat type exersises, or walking lunges, like Nidge said a pack on your back while speed walking won't do any harm, I remember my webbing weighing in at about 45 lbs (20kilo's) and the marines full semo is a lot more, but it also mental attitude that is important, in basic training they shout at you to asimilate pressure of battle, and to be heard, so head down and get on with it.....


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like fun! A bit like a really intense rugby training session!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a friend of mine has just done it and said it was the hardest week of his life, but got through so fair play to him.... he said they feed you like a king too


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am currently serving in the armed forces.... not the marines but I have done a few courses down their way and they beast you to death then beast you some more......

Good advice above, mainly about mental attitude... you need to really push yourself, and I mean until you are sick or pass out.....

loads of running, jogging with backpack on..... bodyweight exercises..... pressups, pullups, situps, burpees, star jumps, mile and a halfs......

forget about diet, just loads of calories..... forget about muscle..... think power, think endurance..... you can worry about being muscular when you are past basic training, which will make you lean and mean anyway.....

as for the army dunno but assume same apply...

good luck


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

hello mate i am currently well into my getting fit training. Aiming to be ready for january. This is an average weeks training for me.

Monday - 5.45am. 3 miler best effort pace.

PM - circuits. mainly bodyweight

Tuesday - 5.45am 6miler at slower pace, more for endurance

PM - sprint circuits

Wednesday - OFF!! i do core because i have a weak core and muscle imbalance in my back.

Thurs - AM - my well earned weight training session and swim

PM - harsh hill sprints, until your sick

Fri - AM or PM 8 miler

Sat - AM or PM circuits

Sun - OFF!! and you should look forward to these days off like nothing else. core.

This isnt always strict if i dont feel i can train twice per day then i leave out the circuits. i wouldnt go straight into something like this but it needs to be intense.

Make sure you really warm up cool down and stretch. i love it also because diet can be alot more easy going and eat whatever really. i do use supplements for joints and bits and bobs as its very demanding. i have got on really well so far, hoping i dont get injured.

i stick in a full body weight training session just because i love it and feel i have to pick up some sort of weights, i wouldnt say it was helping or aiding my training. i only do big compounds here...and sometimes a cheeky set of skulls and bi curls for good measure.

this is only what i have picked up on and i am only getting ready for applying so i am no pro....yet.

be prepared to loose weight. i wrote a thread on here months back about marines because i was worried about loosing muscle and someone said its either bodybuilding or marines, which one?. easy one for me.

good luck. keep me posted on your training maybe we can help each other.

jack

Chilisi you are ex-marine arnt you?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

As said above, a decent mind set. Maybe get yourself a hardcore training partner who'll push you to your max.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I did the marine PRC down in devon at sixteen, basically did all the stuff they told me to do push ups, pull ups, burpees, sit ups, middle distance sprints and some long distance cross country in boots with pack.

let me warn you though mate whatever training you do it never feels like it prepares you as they seem to beast you during them warm up to the point of feeling sick and then you have to do all the fitness testing - fun :thumb:

unfortunately at the same time period I was diagnosed diabetic which stopped me from going through but good luck to you mate


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for all your post/help guys much appreciated, ive spoke to the career advisor and will be going for a infromal interview December 4th, Royal Marines is what im going for


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Planning on working my fitness up but hopfully keeping my weightlifting in there to as i really enjoy it !!

this just to start me off with then ill increase it whilei gain more stamina

Monday AM - 30 mins - 45 mins run

PM - My gym workout usaly Chest, Tris this day then ill usaly do Circuit after ive finished with lifting.

Tuesday AM - 30 - 45 mins run

PM Circuit

Wednesday AM - 30 Minutes Swim

PM Gym ... Back Bis, followed by circuit again

Thursday - AM 30 - 45 mins Run

PM Circuits

Friday - AM 30 - 45 Mins Run

PM Gym .. Shoulders, Legs .. followed by circuit

Diet is pritty much healthy eating not cramming in the 6 meals like most weight lifters .. keeping it clean with alot of veg and fruit with decent protein source such as .. fish/chicken/beef ..


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

goodluck mate, great career


----------



## Mr Muscle (Oct 25, 2009)

Gonna be a bootie hey, excellent choice. The second best unit in the British Forces ya know....after the Para Reg. 

As long as you have a reasonable standard of physical fitness you'll be fine as my experience during basic and P Coy is that training is/was progressive.

It's never in the body with military fitness. It's more have you the heart and mindset to continue. Most I would do as stated by other members is a bodyweight workout consisting of the usual pull-ups, dips and sit-ups etc and some endurance training.

Best of luck with the naked rollmatt fighting on completion of training. :tongue:

Once again excellent choice and the best of luck.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> I did the marine PRC down in devon at sixteen, basically did all the stuff they told me to do push ups, pull ups, burpees, sit ups, middle distance sprints and some long distance cross country in boots with pack.
> 
> let me warn you though mate whatever training you do it never feels like it prepares you as they seem to beast you during them warm up to the point of feeling sick and then you have to do all the fitness testing - fun :thumb:
> 
> unfortunately at the same time period I was diagnosed diabetic which stopped me from going through but good luck to you mate


was that at lymstone devon mate?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

ive never heard of the naked fighting !!! LOL 

Thanks for all the the positive feedback guys much appreciated

The circuit im doing is the one suggested on the website consists of

press ups

pull ups

sit ups

alt knee to elbow

tricep dips

i dont bother doing the ones like box jumps because i believe there just to simple and cant go wrong lol ..

Apparently at my local sports club they have a set of ropes where ill be able to get abit of training on when they have gymnastics on the go.


----------



## Mr Muscle (Oct 25, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> ive never heard of the naked fighting !!! LOL


Usually directed at RM's during banter especially by para's. Enjoy. :whistling: :lol:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2005/nov/28/military.immigrationpolicy

Good info for you on forum link below.

http://www.navy-net.co.uk/


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

I was going to join last year and everone on the prmc forum tells you not to run with a backpack on.

Check out prmc.co.uk if your looking at joining


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> Planning on working my fitness up but hopfully keeping my weightlifting in there to as i really enjoy it !!
> 
> this just to start me off with then ill increase it whilei gain more stamina
> 
> ...


LOL i know how you feel about weight training mate, thats what i was on about in my previous message, but mate think about it, you train chest and tri`s then directly after that you train with circuits. You will have already hammered your chest and arms so your not going to be able to max out on press-ups pulls-ups etc. If you feel like you have to pick up weights then i really suggst doing what i do with one full body workout:thumbup1:. just a suggestion but you would get more out of your circuits.

jack


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

My experience of the PRMC was a few people fell short of the required pull ups, and press ups but as long as you survive the bottom field BEASTING you will pass as they are not turning people away.

Before I joined mainly I ran and ran alot around 13 miles 4 times a week with good times I used to race 10k so thought I was gonna be fine, but it is still tough you need the not going to give up unless I faint/die attitute and you can do it all. One of my good mates there was out of shape, smoked and never did exercise unless forced to but he could do it all cos he knew once its done its done its only pain and all that.

If you want it no matter what they tell you to do, do it as best you can and if they can see that they will know even if you fall short you have the determination and THEY will make you a MAN!.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

DROP THE WIEIGHT TRAINING.

you will not do any in training, So if you enjoy wieghts, forgot it You wont touch them for months, Youll loose weight . etc etc.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

A lot of good advice on here, my mate who served for 5 years has just echoed much of whats been said, he still runs and trains to this day, everyday without fail, with the standard they take you to, your not far off being in theory a professional athlete.

Mental toughness and a willingness to keep on going and not give up, thats sorts the men from the boys as such.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

No matter how fit you get before joining they will do everything to push you past this point to see how you react, as other have said its more about mental fitness than physical.

It's better to be the grey man in the middle of the pack rather than be singled out because your fitter than the PTI, I've known people fail selection because the instructor had something to prove.

If you can run 1.5 miles in 9.5 minutes you're good to go :thumbup1:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Been looking alot on the RM forums about the 3 day course you go on to see if your up too scratch to even attempt to become a royal marine, look pritty demanding just trying to prepare myself for that really,

Had a go at running in boots .. well my big booted toe protectors for work lol and i can say one thing HOLY**** its really different after the 3 mile run i would admit my feet were pritty sore .. Thanks chilisi for that tip because i couldnt imagine doing that at the actual campus and then having to do an assault course.

Decided to drop the isolated muscle group weight lifting and going to do full body workouts, going to sort out another Routine out because like weightsjack suggested when im training my muscle groups that are needed to be killed in my circuits im absolute canned !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Weighted vest could be an idea, and if you live near the beach, running up and down dunes or even flat sand is hard work.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

iv got a record for selling drugs so have no chance of fighting for my country...i very nearly joined the french foreign legion. what people have been saying on here is bang on, youv gota be an athletic snake not a 20 stone bodybuilder and youv gota constantly push past your limits and then some.....the training i was doing is posted in my journal 'lets see how this goes' on here.... i think it could help you... i was living in a caravan in the welsh mountains - perfect for training, i have 5 days of VERY intense training that i built up to... the weight training i was doing wasnt to build muscle but endurance with high reps, also id split it up a lot, so maybe ...day 1, then rest, then day 5....fcuk im jealous of you lol my life has moved on now...still the legion is open till your 40 so haha maybe 1 day..

if its not raining its not training...


----------



## Mr Muscle (Oct 25, 2009)

newhope said:


> iv got a record for selling drugs so have no chance of fighting for my country...i very nearly joined the french foreign legion....still the legion is open till your 40 so haha maybe 1 day..


The Legion's requirements maybe that you are 17 to 40 but in reality very few are accepted over the age of 30. Out of each new batch of 30ish Engage Voluntaires (recruits) that leave 1RE selection for basic instruction at Castel around 2 are over 30.

Also bear in mind that only 1 in 8 are currently successful.

A record for selling drugs is good motivation for joining and if your honest about this at the BSLE (Gestapo) interviews it would not harm your application. If you told them about your conviction and rejection from the British Forces coupled with the poor chance of employment opportunities for you here then this is good news for the Legion as they want people to honour their 5 year contract.

Brush up on your French language skills as this will also help your case and book your ticket to Aubayne. :cool2:


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

www.militaryathlete.com

www.brassringfitness.com

www.sealfit.com

All great sites focussed on preparing for warfare.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Mr Muscle said:


> The Legion's requirements maybe that you are 17 to 40 but in reality very few are accepted over the age of 30. Out of each new batch of 30ish Engage Voluntaires (recruits) that leave 1RE selection for basic instruction at Castel around 2 are over 30.
> 
> Also bear in mind that only 1 in 8 are currently successful.
> 
> ...


The legion dont take recruits with criminal reccords anymore


----------



## Mr Muscle (Oct 25, 2009)

walks said:


> The legion dont take recruits with criminal reccords anymore


Depends on the conviction and if listed on Interpol. No murderers, armed robbers etc. But your average joe with assault, gbh, drug convictions or similar puts you at an advantage over other volunteers as it's good motivation to stay as are debts.

Many men I met in selection had unspent previous convictions from a multitude of country's and are now currently serving.

Below is an account written by myself after returning back to the UK from 1RE. It has been included on a FFL website online, owned by an ex-legionnaire, to assist other potential recruits in their enlistment attempts.

I have censored a couple of names as these men are currently serving under a nomme de guerre (name of war) given to them by the legion to provide annonymity.

This is 100% my own account.  Sorry for going off topic. :whistling:

*My experience of FFL selection.*

*News flash from Aubagne Jan-20-2007*

*Well I just walked through my front door after returning from Aubagne. *

*First the good news,**censored** and **censored** are both at Castel. I met **censored** at Aubagne and he was already rouge. No sign of **censored** though. *

*As for myself, I went green so passed the tests but didn't get selected at the commission. *

*This has just made me more determined to try again and I will. Because I lucked out at the last hurdle, I got an inapte definitif however, I am writing a letter to try and overturn this.*

*Well I left for <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Paris</st1lace></st1:City> on 20 Dec and intended to enlist immediately. However, I stopped off in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace> and after a few beers decided to spend Christmas and New Year there. *

<st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">*Paris*</st1:City></st1lace>* is truly an amazing city. I enlisted at <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> on Jan. 4, I turned up at the gates in a taxi, but before ringing the bell decided to have one last shot of coffee at a bar down the road. *

*Ringing that bell when i returned was the most profound experience I have ever had. It seemed like hours before a Caporal let me in. I managed to mutter in French that I would like to join the legion. *

*He took my passport and ushered me into a room opposite the gatehouse. The room had a lot of books and assorted legion memorabilia. *

*There was musty old smell in the room and I must have sat there for half hour or so when three other lads turned up within this time. *

*v The Caporal returned and led myself and the other lads to the back of the camp and into a block. We went up to the top floor and entered an office. *

*We were issued an exam paper and shown some example questions. The Caporal Chef said something in French that I did not understand and I followed the other lads lead and began the paper. *

*I cannot remember how many questions there were but they were quite difficult and I did not come close to finishing the paper. The Caporal Chef said finish and I thought [email protected]@k me I must of failed that. I will hold the record for the shortest ever time spent as an EV, In and out in an hour! *

*They took the papers away and a few minutes later my name was called and I was taken to a room next door. *

*I was told to empty the contents of my bag on a table and item by item was listed. My passport and other valuables put into a brown envelope. *

*I was then told to strip and put on a blue tracksuit that was two sizes to small. I was then shown to a room and a bed space. *

*In <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace> you wear your civil underwear and socks and use your own wash kit. You also keep your bag with you. *

*The first night in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> was somewhat surreal. When scoff time came around about 17:30, we had to form up in four ranks outside the block and march across to the ordinaire. My first impression of the food was very good; there was plenty of food and more than enough time to eat it. We could take what we wanted and as much bread and FANTA as you could manage. *

*On returning to the housing block we lined up in the corridor and the bitch, (seems everywhere in the selection process is an **** licker present and in return for wiping the Caporal Chefs backside he gets a tiny percentage of privileges ) issued the corvee to our group. *

*Because I was one of the latest arrivals, I expected the worst job of the lot. However he told me to take shower and then go sit in the salle de TV. *

*Even when I asked if he had something to do for me, he insisted shower and TV. *

*As people finished corvee and came into the salle de TV I could feel everybody's eyes burning on me. Do not know if it was curious, looks or they were eying up the new competition. Being 30 and a stocky fellow it was not intimidating for me, but I could see how it could be for a young lad. *

*I sat in the salle de TV for what seemed days when word got around that I was English. *

*Eventually two friends from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Belgium</st1:country-region></st1lace> started speaking to me as they spoke good English. They had arrived in <st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName> the day before after joining in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Lille</st1:City></st1lace>. *

*Over the next 8 or 9 days, they would become good friends. They explained the structure of a typical day and we managed to crack a few jokes before the order came to go to bed at about 21:00. *

*I had no problems sleeping that first night surprisingly maybe because of the several coup de champagne's the previous night. *

*The following morning after washing and brushing my teeth, I had time for a quick cigarette. IMPORTANT if u are a smoker take in plenty because in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> they can be extremely hard to get hold of. *

*Breakfast was good and then time for a little corvee in the block. This was very easy and it consisted of several Frenchmen (fellow recruits) supervising the work. *

*i.e. standing, watching you doing nothing. Still I managed to keep my mouth shut and just get on with it. *

*Because it was now a Saturday (I enlisted on a Friday afternoon) I learnt it would be Tuesday before I would be able to do the medical. This meant plenty of salle de TV and petty corvee but hey I was warned on this site beforehand lol. *

*In the next couple of days, I met most of the guys in Nogent and found the majority to be likeable. There were less east Europeans than I expected. *

*A few Chinese, Columbian, Bolivian but the most came from <st1:country-region w:st="on">France</st1:country-region> and <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region></st1lace>. *

*Tuesday eventually arrived albeit very slowly because apart from a little corvee it was mainly hanging around in the salle de TV. *

*When it was time for the medical, there were 28 of us to take it. I was about number 20 in the line. I was apprehensive because I knew my teeth were good, but I was not sure of the rest. *

*The first fellow that went in was a likeable Chinese fellow who spoke a little English. All the Chinese people were very nice people always polite and courteous. We westerners could learn a lot from these guys. *

*He was in the room for approx 5 minutes when he reappeared. He failed on teeth and they asked him how long it would take him to rectify it. If I were in his shoes, I would have said 2 days see you soon, but for some reason he agreed to 2 months. *

*For the first in to the medical to fail was quite unnerving for the rest of us. *

*The 2 Belgians went into the room just before me one after another. When the first went in the other was outside the door waiting to go in. Suddenly there was a shout from inside the room, so loud that everyone heard. The Caporal Chef assisting the Colonel in the medical shouted, "We hate Belgian's". Well that was it, I thought he must of failed here if not for medical reasons then for sure because of his country of origin. The other Belgian who was next in was bricking it at this point, but he shouldn't have been worried. His mate came out with his thumb up because he had passed. Well the second Belgian passed no trouble as did I. Well after the doctors examination I thought that was it, medical wise for the day. However, boy was I wrong. After the midi scoff it as once again downstairs for the eyesight and hearing test. *

*This took all afternoon for those of us that were left. *

*One guy was rejected for his hearing and guess who it was. The French BITCH. There is a God!!. I guess the Caporal Chef was thirsty for the rest of that day with no bitch to make his coffee lol. *

*Out of 28 who took the medical with me, five were rejected at this stage. Good odds really, because I thought more would go. *

*Later that day (Tuesday) there was a whisper that people who passed the medical would travel to Aubagne on Thursday. I knew at this point it was only a matter of time before I was headed for Aubagne. *

*The next day or so was hilarious. Apart from manger, corvee and salle de TV the only official thing done was the signing of the first contract in an office for administration. Other than this, it was more laughs with some of the boys. *

*The 2 Belgian's were extremely funny, but not well liked by the staff at Nogent. The French seem to detest the Belgian's, as for why, the only explanation I can think of is they are so close to France but not French. *

*On Wednesday evening, all recruits who passed the medical were told; we would be leaving for Aubagne first thing the next morning after breakfast. We handed the tracksuits in, and dressed in civvies ready for the journey the next morning. So that was it I was off to Aubagne*

*Before I continue I must add one more detail about a good friend I met in Nogent. I never expected to see any fellow Englishmen but in one week in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace> I met 3. *

*The first was in Nogent when I arrived. He must have been 18 or 19 from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">London</st1:City></st1lace> like me. The day I arrived, he went civil voluntarily lasting a whole 24hrs in Nogent. I think he had no business being there in the first place. *

*The second lasted about 2 days. He was from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Birmingham</st1:City></st1lace> and a little overweight. He also chose to go civil. *

*This is all bad news for new British recruits because it hardly sets a good impression. The third English chap arrived a couple of days after me and came to Aubagne and went green with me but was also rejected at the commission. His legion name was Nelson. A was good chap with an amazing story. He had been serving as a signaler in the British army for 5+ years. He had been based in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region></st1lace>, but got disillusioned with life there. *

*After repeated attempts to change regiments without success, he had finally made the decision to travel to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace>. *

*In normal circumstances, I would not have given the fellow the time of day for going awol, but these were not normal circumstances. *

*I found over the next couple of weeks that he was a quite likeable chap. *

*Well Thursday morning soon arrived and we were woken up at 04:00. After rushing around washing and stuff, we had a quick breakfast and then straight onto a coach. *

*We drove to Gare de Lyon and boarded a train for M****ille. Now I have read many times from different sources that the legion takes you down to M****ille on a slow train but for us this was not the case. *

*It was straight on a TGV and in around 3hrs we were in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">St Charles</st1:City></st1lace> station stopping only once. For the life of me, I cannot remember the name of the station we stopped at, but it might come back to me and some of you guys probably know anyway. *

*Marching through <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">St Charles</st1:City></st1lace> station was pretty freaky. I could feel 10s of eyes looking at us although I doubt with respect, probably sorrow lol. *

*M****ille like <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace> is quite a beautiful city in its own right but nothing could prepare me for how very special Aubagne is. *

*I know now why **censored** has settled there. The surrounding views of the mountains are truly amazing. On the way 2 1RE we passed the Red Lion, but I thought it bad discipline to ask for a brief refreshment stop lol. We arrived at 1RE between 11:00 and 12:00. *

*The camps location is kind of set on a hill so you are looking over Aubagne. When we arrived as an ex soldier there were three main things i wanted to know. 1) Where do i sleep 2) Where to eat 3) Where to sh***

*None of this info was forthcoming and I was marched off with 9 others into a room full of pc's. It was time for the psycho technique test. *

*The psycho technique test, well it is actually not one test but three separate tests. In each, you are given 20 mins. *

*From what I remember there are approx 38 questions to each of the three parts. All three tests are quite similar in that they all require you to recognize patterns whether it is with numbers or shapes. *

*I am no brain of <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Britain</st1:country-region></st1lace> but after the first two tests, I felt confident I had done well. When it was time for the third test, it blew me away. It is definitely the most difficult. *

*With 2 min of the 20 allowed I had only answered 28 of the 38 questions. These questions really needed to be thought out. *

*Instead of answering maybe two more by thinking them through, I hedged my bets and guessed the last 10. *

*My reason of thinking was that with six possible answers I was bound to guess a couple correctly. *

*There is no way to study for this test, you can do it, or not do it, simple as that. *

*Overall I left the test room feeling quite confident I had performed well enough. About 30 mins later my name was called again but this time with only 7 others. *

*Again we were led to the pc room. I noticed I was in the same group as before only 2 recruits were missing. One of the Belgian recruits and a Bolivian. *

*I later found out that if you are not called for the 4th test then you failed the niveau general. The fourth test was to determine your personality. I will quote a similar example question below. *

*How would you describe yourself? *

*1) Impatient 2) Disciplined 3) Lazy 4) Organized 5) Self Motivated*

*a) Firstly the computer asks you which answer most describes you. You must choose only one answer. *

B) * Then out of the 4 options left you must choose 1 that least describes yourself. *

*c) Then you must repeat a and b again leaving 1 answer that hasn't been used.*

*To fail this test u would have to be a complete lunatic so nothing to worry about here. It has only 11 questions of a similar nature to the example above and I was not aware, if there was a time limit. *

*After finishing this test we were led outside to join the rest of the rouge and blues at the rear of the building in the exercise yard. *

*When reaching the exercise yard i was surprised to see the Belgian fellow that was missing from the test. I thought he might have disappeared as so many people do in Aubagne. Sent civil when nobody is looking. *

*I greeted him and he introduced me to an American and guess who? Yep, **censored**. Both were already rouge. **Censored** was leaving for Castel the following Friday, so I was unable to talk with him much apart from 5 mins on our first meeting. *

*However I must thank him for the full bottle of shower gel he got me because it saved washing with the soap that you have to use for washing both yourself and your clothes. *

*In Aubagne little things make the world of difference. *

*The American had only just gone rouge so he had to spend another week at Aubagne babysitting us blues. *

*I will not give even his legion name on this site but I can tell you he hails from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Arizona</st1:State></st1lace>. He was only 19 years of age but aced the psycho techno test with 100%.*

*Now that is some feat in itself, he must be for sure a very clever fellow. I hold out much hope for him in his career in the legion. *

*I know his physical test was just on the minimum but I'm sure it will improve rapidly. *

*The rest of the day was taken up with corvee and before I knew it time for dinner. The word "dinner" I must use very loosely. How different from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> can you get? *

*Of course, we all ate every last mouthful, but compared to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> the food is diabolical for want of a better word. *

*In addition, the portion sizes were strictly rationed, no second helpings of anything here. Time for eating is also limited. *

*When entering the ordinaire the recruits do so in order. Rouge first then Green and finally Blue. *

*Because it was a Thursday, there weren't any green recruits because of an earlier commission. If you are unlucky enough to be at the back of the queue as I was for my first meal you will make sure you never are again. *

*After dinner we were issued a mini <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Bergen</st1:City></st1lace> with another blue tracksuit, black t-shirt, 2 socks, 2 underwear, towel, parker, flip-flops, trainers and wash kit. *

*At this point, everything personal was taken from us and put into storage. All I kept was French dictionary, cigarettes and wris****ch. *

*The first night was hectic. I soon discovered that not only was food rationed but showers too, ten seconds of cold water equals a shower legion selection style. *

*In the evening, the rouge helps the blues with their bed and locker layout as to be ready for the Caporal Chef's inspection before lights out. *

*For this first night, the American showed me how to do it and made the first night pass without incident. *

*Before it was lights out, I managed to wish **censored** luck at Castel and early next morning he was gone. *

*This left the two Belgians, the American, Nelson the AWOL signaler and I as the only native English speakers. *

*The lights were turned on at 05:00 am and we were given 30 minutes to shave and prepare our beds and lockers. *

*In just over a week in Aubagne I never slept through an entire night. *

*I am not sure why, maybe because of the excitement or the not knowing what will happen next. I cannot really put my finger on it. *

*During the day from maybe 05:30 till 20:00 nobody is permitted to enter the block. If you have no test or corvee you must wait in the yard. *

*Friday passed quite slowly and the only test done, was the psycho technic for those that had not completed it already. *

*Nelson was called and passed with no problem. However, a few guys did fail and went civil in the afternoon before the weekend including a very funny chap from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Haiti</st1:country-region></st1lace>. *

*Although the day passed slowly the evening was a completely different matter. After a few hours of corvee during the day I expected dinner and then the usual nightly routine. *

*No, not tonight. I was not chosen for cuisine corvee after dinner, so was marched back to the yard. It was not long before the siren went for the blues to parade at the front of the building. *

*I was chosen along with a few others to work in the officers mess and boy did we work. *

*When we arrived at the mess it was teeming with officers because some kind of banquet was being held. *

*Over the next 7 hours it was non-stop washing up. No dishwasher here like in the ordinaire it all had to be done manually. *

*The number of plates and glasses must have run into the thousands. *

*At a little past 23:00 a Caporal Chef asked if we were finished. We all agreed that we were but the Caporal Chef made a Hungarian chap lift every glass up to the light to check for smears. Bon, pas bon, etc etc etc*

*I knew from the start these kind of games would be played so I played them. Unfortunately many other recruits hadn't thought this could be part of the game. Many decided to leave on the following Monday morning. *

*Out of all the people I met in Paris and Aubagne the Haitian and Hungarian were the strangest. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

*I first noticed the Hungarian chap on my first night in Nogent. The first evening everyone was looking at me curiously but this guy kept staring and staring. *

*When I stared back he shifted his eyes elsewhere. I thought nothing too much of it at first, apart from that he was probably a homosexual. *

*As the days continued so did the stares. *

*About the third night in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace> I had a little run in with him. As my luck would have it, he was on the bunk above me. *

*I was chatting to a Chinese fellow before getting some sleep. Definitely not shouting and laughing, but keeping things at a quiet level. *

*As we're chatting I hear "SILENCE" shouted from this Hungarians mouth. Although his stares had been winding me up, I managed to keep myself from giving him the good news. *

*No sooner as I decided the best course of action was to stay out of fights, he again said "silence". That was it I was out of my bed like a rat up a drainpipe. *

*I looked down on him laying on his bed and gave him what for verbally. Not touching him knowing if I did, it would be curtains for my wish to join the legion. *

*He never spoke to me again but all through <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace> and Aubagne He continued with the staring. *

*When talking to the Belgians and Nelson the next morning I was explaining what happened with the Hungarian and discovered he was always staring at them also. We nicknamed him the WATCHER. I never did find out if he was homosexual, eyeing up the competition or just plain f**king crazy. *

*Now as for the Haitian a completely different kettle of fish. The few times I spoke with him left me sure he was a nutcase. *

*He would sit in a corner of the salle de TV firing pretend machine guns and shouting that you shouldn't join the legion unless you were already dead. *

*At times, he was hilarious but I wouldn't want to be on a live firing exercise with him for sure. *

*As for their fates, the Watcher made it rouge and the Haitian failed the psycho technic test. Surprise*

*Well time flies when your having fun and before I knew it the second weekend had arrived. Not much happens in Aubagne on a weekend. No tests but the corvee will continue. After a couple of days in Aubagne corvee becomes a blessing, in the form of a chance to forget your situation.*

*Late Saturday afternoon we hear of another rumor, so ridiculous it just might be true. The group of rouge that left for Castel the day before with Taric in it apparently received a welcoming party in Castel. *

*I am not sure what this consisted of, but the result being three rouge went AWOL after less than 24 hours in Castel. *

*This was confirmed the following day when they reappeared at Aubagne. We were not told what their punishment was, but I hope it was severe. At the time, I found this vaguely amusing but now sitting at home after rejection at the last moment, I am not laughing. It only angers me. *

*Well on Sunday the boys from Castel reappeared in Aubagne another casualty this time a rouge waiting to start Castel the following Friday. The American tells me he has elected to go civil because of missing his family. *

*What the hell is wrong with these people and how did they manage to get so far? I suppose in their defense if there is such a thing is that being rouge has no real perks. As you, progress life only gets harder. The rouge wake up at 04:30, so they are able to wake the blue at 05:00. They also have guard duty to perform nightly. Two men at a time for two hours. The above rouge will depart civil tomorrow morning (Monday) *

*Well the rest of Sunday did pass without incident, except for one terrible blow for me. After Friday night corvee in the officer's mess, I was sure lightning could not strike twice in the same place. Maybe it does not in civilian life but it most certainly does in Aubagne. *

*Back to the mess and another few thousand glasses. This time mind I made sure I received some perks. Three in fact taking the form of 330ml cans of Krony. To quote a famous catchphrase from another splendid brand of lager. It was probably the best lager in the world. *

*After finishing corvee at the mess we were marched back to the block. It is around 23:30. Now usually when coming back at this late hour there will be a guard in a little box at the entrance to the sleeping block. *

*He was nowhere to be seen. Then one of the funniest things I have ever seen happened. The Caporal Chef pushed open the gate and the large wooden baton the rouge guard should have been holding clanged on the concrete floor. He had obviously placed it there so he would be alerted, if anyone were to come. *

*Then there was a rustle from the bushes next to the guard hut and a rouge appeared half asleep stretching and yawning. Everybody was rolling over in hysterics. The punishment was quick and discreet just a hard kick from the Caporal Chef to the rouge's upper leg. I am sure this punishment was the best choice in the circumstances. One thing I do know, the rouge won't sleep on stag again. *

*Well it was a quick douche/shower and then straight to sleep. I had the feeling that the following day (Monday) was going to be a busy one, and let me tell you the Legion didn't disappoint me. *

*Before I continue with the last 5 days I spent in Aubagne. A little word on sickness is suitable at about this time. *

*If your journey takes you through Aubagne expect to get sick. Possibly twice before the jab you will receive and after. Living in close proximity with so many others makes it evitable that you will catch something. *

*For me I started to get a cold and cough after only a few days, but don't worry because everybody ends up suffering so you will not be alone. I remember one morning especially. We paraded outside at 05:30 and we were given a little aperitif before breakfast consisting of a little run and press-ups. After we were finished, the Caporal told us to close in around him. Suddenly it hit me, I got hot and cold sweats and dizziness. I remember thinking S**T, I am going to drop here. There was no way I was going to make it known I was that sick incase they waved me goodbye because of it. *

*As we gathered around the Caporal, I was clinging onto anybody and everybody just to stay on my feet. Eventually it subsided and I felt a little bit better. I cannot say whether any training staff noticed because my vision was all blurred, but I would guess not. I had not a clue what the Caporal was on about though. *

*One lad ended up in the infirmary because of this illness. In short, I think sickness is part of traveling and being in a large group during selection Well Monday morning soon arrived after a night of 2-hour blocks of sleep. After our morning bout of exercise and breakfast, we had our usual parade. This took place every morning and the reason was to ask all recruits who if anyone wanted to go civil. Of course, the rouge I mentioned earlier who missed his family was going, but looking around me another 5 blues raised their hands. I noticed that a couple of them had been working in the officers' mess with me and I think that must have been breaking point for them. *

*After an hour or so the siren went off for the blues to parade. By this time that siren was beginning to get right on my t*ts. I was called along with the Belgian who had passed the niveau general. *

*In total 10 of us were marched to the medical centre for the second test. I would not describe this as a test more of a mini Gestapo. After stripping one by one, we were called into a room with a Caporal. When it was my turn I entered the room and he asked me "is this the first time you have applied to join the Legion". I replied, that yes it was indeed and he told me to leave and wait outside. *

*After endless waiting we were again called into an adjoining room to see a sergent chef. He checked my arms and asked if I was self-harming or had tried to commit suicide. He asked about family history and illness associated with it, the same questions as in the medical at <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace>. I think the reason for these repeated questions was to try to catch us in a lie. I had not lied in the first place so there was no way my story could differ from previously. *

*More waiting and then we got called into a captains office. When I entered, I was told to drop my pants and turn slowly in a full circle. In case you are wondering, I left the piercing in this time and everything was fine. He did not spot it. He asked me about drug use which was one of the most frequent questions we were asked. As before, I mentioned cannabis use in school days but he wasn't overly concerned. Heroin or Cocaine is a different story. If you have used these before I would lie. *

*Lastly we were called back into the first room and had what looked like a chest x-ray taken. After this, we dressed and returned to the exercise area. The morning had flown by and it was 11:30 time for lunch. *

*Well after the medical and eating and no cuisine corvee for me I knew something else was on the agenda for the afternoon. They gave us an hour or so, hanging around before they called my name along with nine others. They issued us with a numbered blue vest and told us to wait in the foyer. This could mean only one thing it was time for the physical test. *

*I couldn't see the Belgian who had so far, been in all the same test groups as myself. At the time I did not think too much of it. Out of all the tests this was the one I was dreading. *

*Before commencing the test, we were given two mins to take in some water and use the toilet. As I left the toilets, the missing Belgian approached me with his kit over his shoulder. He told me that the Legion was not giving him a shot at the physical test and he had to go civil. I had to hurry outside so did not get to say "all the best". I never saw him again. His friend the other <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Belgium</st1:country-region></st1lace> left with him. I do not understand why the Legion kept him over the weekend when he failed the psycho test on the Friday. *

*We arrived outside of the block and were met by an American Adjudant Chef and a Caporal. They showed us each to a running lane marked on the pavement. I remember looking at the boys around me, and feeling very old at 30. I was worried for nothing because the beep test is easy for anyone with moderate fitness. Four boys dropped out before me so I done ok. I am not sure of the level I reached because the recording was in French but at a guess, I would say level nine. The strongest runner reached level 12. *

*After the beep test and a 2 min breather came the pull-ups. The average in our group must have been about six however, I only managed five. Again, the strongest / fittest member in my group managed only 10. *

*The last physical test was the rope climb. It is not hands only and even if you do not need to use feet make sure you use them. There are two reasons I say this. Firstly, when you have to climb the rope with a 65 lb <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Bergen</st1:City></st1lace> on your back in Castel or at a regiment you def will need to use your feet. Secondly the training staff have a strong dislike for show offs. So strong in fact that they rejected the two fittest members of my group of 40 greens, during the commission *

*I managed the rope climb no problem. I must have been in the middle bracket of recruits in the physical test results. They sent three of the four boys who dropped out of the beep test before me, civil. *

*If you intend to enlist in the future, I would take it easy on the physical side of things. All anyone on this site and all through <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> and Aubagne were talking about was what they are capable of and showing off. In Aubagne there is only one competition and that is with yourself. After all its no good having 2 supermen in a section that just f**k off into the distance on a 40 kilometer tab. Being too fit can work both ways. *

*S**t, I knew I would forget something, going back to the Belgian contingent. I have explained the reason for the first ones departure (failing the psycho test) but have not explained the reason for the second chap. I can only speculate on this, but these are my thoughts. *

*The drug questions are the most frequently asked questions you will receive starting from the minute you walk into the legions fold. I remember in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> the Belgian telling me that they asked about previous cocaine use. *

*He replied that he had never partaken in this drug, but after he reappeared from the second medical in Aubagne just before the physical test he mentioned to me, the Sergent Chef had asked him about any previous usage. He told me he had replied, "I have used it only about 5 times in my life" I think lying about this cost him his chance. That is the reason why in a previous post I mentioned that you should lie on cocaine issues if you have been that way inclined in your past. *

*You are nominated green after passing the medicals, psycho and physical tests. They give you a green armband that must be worn on your left bicep. The tracksuit stays blue the same. The armbands are useless and keep slipping down to your forearm. The only privilege for being green is a step closer to the front of the eating queue. *

*Usually you are given the armband before the interviews with the Gestapo however I completed the 2nd medical, physic test and 1st Gestapo interview on the same day ( Monday ) and was given the armband a few minutes before turning in for the night on this Monday. *

*By the time another physical test was completed after my own, it was nearing 16:00 and I was counting down the minutes to scoff time. We all seemed to time watch and countdown to eating time. Sometimes keeping a wris****ch was a curse. The siren went off at around 16:30 for everyone to parade. It was far too early for our trip to the ordinaire so I was curious as to what was going on. I knew I would not be leaving for civil because there is a set time for this. Anyone returning home on a weekday only, because no one departs on a weekend, is sent at 14:00. *

*My name was called for the third time that day and I was off for the first Gestapo interview. The Gestapo is housed on the top floor of an adjacent block. I'm not sure why everything in the Legion is located on the top floor of buildings but I'm sure there is a reason. *

*I sat only outside the locked door for a few minutes when an adjudant opened it and invited me in. The interview progressed quite smoothly maybe too much so. I had already decided that honesty was the best policy when dealing with these fellows. *

*The adjudant spoke good English and was making noted as we spoke. In the first interview, you also have to make notes on sheets of paper given to you. On the sheets of paper are headings to the questions you will be asked. As you verbally answer the questions, you write down your answers also. *

*I can't remember all the questions asked of me but I will list a couple below for examples..... 1) Have you ever visited any foreign countries in your life 2) Family details eg. Names, occupations, are they aware you are here 3) Your work history Many more also but I won't bore you. The most important questions have to be your motivations for joining. *

*After the first interview with the Gestapo it was time for dinner and a little cuisine corvee. Most unusual was, that I got to spend an hour or so in the foyer that evening. No krony but you can buy cigarettes, chocolate and soft drinks. Before the inspection, that evening I was called downstairs and given a green armband and told if lost it, a donation of 5 euros is required. Each band is numbered whether to prevent theft I really don't know. *

*Next thing I know its Tuesday morning and the English Mafia now only consisted of Nelson, the American and myself. Nelson was about 24 hrs behind me in the testing schedule so we guessed he had a busy day ahead of him. *

*It was early this morning that the American informed us he would not be travelling to Castel with the rest of his group of rouge. The reason being when you make rouge, a blood test is required and his results showed a minor abnormality. He had been told it was nothing serious and could be related to his sudden surge of physical activity. He wasn't due the final verdict till yesterday (Monday) so was unable to leave for Castel last Friday. *

*For me Tuesday was quite relaxed. In the morning, I had another Gestapo interview with the same fellow going over my life and the information I had given him the day before. In the afternoon another interview with a different Adjudant whose office was in our housing block. I think he was American judging by the accent. *

*As for Nelson he went through the 2nd medical, physical test and 1st Gestapo interview in the one day, as had I the previous day. That evening he also made green. *

*It was also on Tuesday that we learnt officially that the rouge commission would take place on the Friday not the Thursday like it normally was. I think the reason being, they wanted to rush through more Greens because daily more people were turning up. In fact by this time I only recognized a handful of faces from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace>. *

*The following morning (Wednesday) it was up at 05:00 and paraded for a little exercise. As usual, we were told to set off running around the front parade ground. Usually this might last only 10 minutes before the Caporal would reappear and shout "en position". However, this time we must of been running for 20 minutes or so before this happened. *

*I must at this point mention that the training team deserves much respect, as for every push-up completed by us recruits the caporal issuing these instructions would do the same. This is for sure the sign of a good leader. *

*After a couple of sets the Caporal pulled one of the two fittest recruits to one side and got him to lead the push-ups in front of us. On closer inspection the Caporal looked like s**t. He was sneezing and coughing obviously with the same sickness that we, us recruits had. *

*Now the recruit he pulled out to lead the exercise was a proper ignorant arrogant little Frenchman, always picking on some of the smaller lads in his chambre. I know Nelson had already come close to knocking him out, but fear not he was about to get what he deserved. *

*The Caporal asked him to lead a set of twenty push-ups and all eyes were on this arrogant f**k to begin. Well before he got into the position, he indicated without the Caporals blessing to do this set of twenty with our fists clenched. *

*Now a couple of days earlier we were made to perform this exercise as punishment and for some of us our knuckles were still grazed and sometimes bleeding. The Caporal looked at the Frenchman and I could see the distaste in his eyes. The Caporal indicated to us that no the exercise should be performed with the regular outstretched hands. As we were doing the twenty, I looked up to see this Frenchman performing them with clenched fists. From that moment, I knew he would be history. *

*There is surely no room in Aubagne for the individual. *

<o></o>

*The average age of the recruits in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Nogent</st1laceName></st1lace> and Aubagne I would guess at maybe 24. *

*As for nationalities it was a real mix. There were a few French speaking Africans and more Chinese than I expected. Out of the four Chinese I spoke with two made it rouge. Germans and Hungarians were the second largest group other than the Frenchmen. *

*After our morning exercise with the arrogant Frenchman, I spent most of the day sitting in the corridor of our block waiting for my second and last interview with another Adjudant. I must have sat for approx three hours before finally being called in. *

*This time the Adjudant was a French chap. There was also another NCO present to translate. Many of the same questions were repeated but I don't feel I was given a good enough opportunity to get my points across. *

*One question I do remember was "How long did I intend to serve in the Legion". I replied truthfully that I was willing to serve for as long as I was physically able and at thirty, I had at least another ten to fifteen years in me. *

*Out of the four interviews I had this was the one that seemed to not go very well. When I was asked, "Why do you want to join the legion" I had three reasons but after telling them firstly a career I was not given the opportunity to expand on this. *

*Other than this interview and a small amount of corvee the rest of the day was spent thinking about the commission which was only two days away. Every time we paraded at the front for corvee to be dished out I was praying I would be chosen, to escape my own thoughts for a bit. Alas, it wasn't to be and I was left thinking about what might or might not be. *

*Thursday morning was the single weirdest morning for me. They paraded us in front of the block just after breakfast. Three more boys elected to go civil when they asked our group. As this was happening, I remember standing guarde vous and looking up at the two Legion insignias plastered on the front of the building. I thought to myself at this moment there is nowhere in the world I would rather be than stood right here and given a chance I would prove my loyalty to this organization. *

*Then a bombshell hits. I hear my name called along with one other and we are asked to follow the boys going civil inside. I thought, S**t, why me what have I done wrong? I thought for sure that I had screwed up and was on the next train to Gare de Lyon. Ten long minutes were spent standing with this German considering what had gone wrong. *

*Eventually a Caporal Chef approached and instructed us to follow him. He led us to a minibus outside and we climbed in the rear. A Caporal as well as the Caporal Chef was in the front. It was still dark at this time so I was unable to appreciate the views on our journey. *

*After approx thirty minutes driving I caught a glimpse of a road sign. Labeled on this was a place called Puyloubier and from what I'd learnt before traveling to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">France</st1:country-region></st1lace> I knew this is where we were headed. *

*It must of been around a 45 minute journey but could possibly of been closer to an hour. By the time we arrived, it was light anyway. The Legions retirement home seemed to me to be stuck in the middle of nowhere. It was like a little town in itself. Again, the views were out of this world. We stopped in the guardroom so the NCO's could say hello to their mates. *

*The first bit of work was to replenish the wine stocks in the little shop they have there. Although the warehouse and shop are close together, an old truck was used to transport the wine. I found this quite strange, as before leaving for the Legion I would have imagined carrying these cases by hand. *

*I seemed to hit it off well with the Caporal who was with us, maybe because I was communicating with him in French. Ok it was bad French but hey, I tried. After replenishing the stocks in the shop, the Caporal kept me with him and sent the German to the cookhouse for corvee. I chatted with this Caporal for a little bit and then he informed me it was time for breakfast. *

*Bloody hell, two breakfasts in one day I was starting to like this place. We drove to the cookhouse and the German was hard at work. The Caporal and I sat down and tucked into the food. It consisted of the same as in anywhere in the Legion I guess. Coffee and bread but enjoyable all the same. I ate as fast as I could because to be truthful I kind of felt guilty that the poor German was still hard at work with the sapier. After finishing eating, I asked the Caporal if there was something for me to do. He just smiled glancing at the German and said no. *

*For the rest of the morning I definitely had the better deal. With the two NCO's we took some fold down chairs to a church in a little town nearby and threw out some old TVs and videos as well as assorted rubbish to a local tip. *

*Lunchtime soon arrived and it was back to the cookhouse. It was the recruits' job to serve the Anciens lunch. Even though these guys were fairly old they had the look of men that couldn't be surprised by anything. Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to talk very much with any of them but even if I had time language might have been an issue. The majority were German I think. *

*In the afternoon the German was left in the cookhouse and I again had an easy time of it. I washed a Legion van and a couple of pushbikes. About 17:00 it was back to the cookhouse for something to eat before leaving. While waiting for the food an Ancien called me over and started speaking in French to me. *

*He seemed lonely to me so I didn't have the heart to tell him I hadn't a clue what he was saying. I sat and smoked a cigarette with him trying to make conversation in French, which was difficult for me. I just tried to nod and shake my head in the right places. *

*The one thing I took away from Puyloubier with me was that under no circumstances would I ever become a patron. However you must appreciate the efforts made by the Legion to accommodate its ex members. *

*On returning to Aubagne a few friends were surprised to see me again. They thought, as did I that morning it was all over and I must be off, "partir pour mon maison". Looking back, I am glad that I was afforded the opportunity to visit Puyloubier. The daytrip also managed to stop me thinking about the commission the following day. *

*And so judgment day was upon me. Every minute seemed like an eternity. I had been informed by the American who was Rouge, that the verdict of the commission was always given at 14:00. Never thirty minutes before or after. So imagine my surprise when I heard the siren at 13:30. By now I was nervous as hell, but no, it wasn't an early decision just a wander around the block picking up any stray cigarette butts and litter. At 14:00, exactly the siren went off again. Waiting there in the sunshine, I couldn't think of anything, pass or fail, nothing at all. As the names were called, I could feel my heart sinking. My name wasn't called. I was herded into a separate group and we were informed "going civil". I think I managed to hide my disappointment quite well. Nelson was also rejected. *

*We were taken to the clothing store and received our clothes and bags back as well as passports and other valuables. We each received a train ticket to Gare de Lyon except for a German called Kruger (nicknamed Freddy) who had volunteered to go civil in the morning. He was bitching because although he got paid he had no ticket. I got a glimse of his discharge paper, which said three months inapte temporaire and thought to myself you can have all my money and ticket if I can have that piece of paper. My discharge paper read inapte definitif. *

*I was paid a handsome sum of 297E and led to a waiting coach. We were not taken to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">St Charles</st1:City></st1lace> station but to a metro station closer to the camp. Before departing on the TGV Nelson and I decided a beer was the order of the day. After a couple we decided to extend our drinking session in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City></st1lace>. After a few beers on the TGV we arrived at Gare de Lyon. *

*Here we ran into two Chinese fellows who had been turned down also. The session continued late into the night and the early morning. We ended up staying the night in some hotel. At midday, I boarded a train headed for <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Calais</st1:City></st1lace> as I'm not a big fan of Eurostar and prefer the ferry. Nelson headed for <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region></st1lace>. *

*The journey home was quite uneventful until I reached the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">port</st1laceType> of <st1laceName w:st="on">Dover England</st1laceName></st1lace>. Passport control was ok but the walk past customs something else. I had only one sports bag slung over my shoulder and was shuffling along past about ten customs officers. *

*Now I'm not the most mummy's boy looking fellow and with next to no hair a good bet as a criminal of some kind. Just as I was walking past the last official I heard "excuse me sir may I look in your bag". With nothing to hide I agreed and was led behind a screen. *

*The customs chap asked did I know it is an offence to bring drugs or guns into the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">UK</st1:country-region></st1lace>. "Yes mate I know" I replied. He asked where I had been and for how long. I told him a vacation in Paris and M****ille for a month. *

*He went well overboard with the inspection and started to open the pieces of paper. Guess what he found. Yep the discharge paper. He asked me what it was and I just told him the truth. Considering I had just lied to him over and over again he was ok and sent me on my way. *

*What happened to the rest of the boys? Well Nelson probably arrived in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region></st1lace> back at base on Saturday afternoon. Very shortly, I think he will be staying at her majesty's pleasure in <st1lace w:st="on">Colchester</st1lace> for going AWOL. *

*One of the Belgians probably doing some time as well for civilian offences. The American is waiting to leave for Castel on Friday pending his blood test results yesterday. . *

*For anyone that wants to enlist I would say, there is no time like the present. The selection process can't be prepared for it just has to be done. As long as you have no major medical issues, a reasonable education, basic physical fitness and are able to tell the Gestapo what they want to hear. Then you have a good as chance as anybody.*

*<o></o>*


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

That was some read Mr Muscle, i thoroughly enjoyed reading it. It's ashame you were sent civil though, sorry to hear that. I'm sure this will be great for anyone looking to join forces, thanks for posting it up.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Fantastic read that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

thats **** luck you didnt get in. in 2006 when i was thinking about joining it was 1 in 14 got in...1 in 8...thats lol, tougher. i have to say reading your account has made me think of joining again...


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

...i might start training for strength and endurance again...


----------



## Mr Muscle (Oct 25, 2009)

No worries peeps. Gotta admit did think twice before posting it.



newhope said:


> thats **** luck you didnt get in. in 2006 when i was thinking about joining it was 1 in 14 got in...1 in 8...thats lol, tougher. i have to say reading your account has made me think of joining again...


I shouldn't have quoted the 1 in 8 really because opinions vary between my 1 in 8 and your 1 in 14. At the end of the day they are just that......opinions.

Most recruits are from Eastern European Country's with a poor economy. They need the French Passport and/or the money. If you need neither then you need a strong motivation to stay. Wanting ain't enough.

Things that will assist your application are...

-knowledge and understanding of basic french language.

-previous military experience.

-a good motivation to stay.

From a personal point of view understanding the orders in French will be extremely useful as I found it hard enough having to respond to a new name let alone work out what they were asking me to do. :lol:

k work calls.  :yawn:


----------

